

Beating a Skills Shortage - mconnell
http://www.newcontext.com/2012/04/27/beating-a-skills-shortage/

======
tosseraccount
There's no skills shortage. Economic theory predicts that raising wages would
eliminate labor "shortages". A little "on the job" training would help.

~~~
kls
Right, there is no shortage for those willing to pay a premium. Money is not
the total equation but there are plenty of great developers that given the
right price will jump ship. If one where to put an ad out for a senior
developer with a base of $220k I am sure they would have no shortage of great
talent at their door. It also has the secondary effect of attracting more
people to the industry. I have my reservations about that being a good thing,
because passion is so important in this industry but the reality is the market
corrects shortages it just takes time and a realization on employers part that
they have to raise rates to compete and attract.

